# Does anyone use inkjet to printo on vellum or tracing paper?



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Im planning on using these types of paper because it has a bigger format and it is cheaper. Anyone using this? how does it turn out?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

It's my understanding inkjet does not work on these papers, only a laser printer does.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

In my other threads some people use vellum paper on ink jets.with their hp printers.


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have used Strathmore translucent vellum with my HP Inkjet printer. I now use the same brand vellum but the one designed for Laser printers. For years I used the inkjet version. Don't no why a person would think you cannot use vellum with inkjet printers but that is what this brand was designed for. Several other brands on the market just google vellum for inkjet printers and you will get results for several brands.

To poster, yes I have, yes it works, and it turns out fine. It does exactly what it is supposed to do.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay Aloha


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

I use tracing paper more than transparencies with an inkjet printer. Sometimes there are minor curls or waves like what you see when wet paper dries but often, these can be solved with some weights against the glass(or a vacuum top). Some images are more suitable than others. 

Tracing paper is cheap and the only way to find out if printed images are suitable for exposure is to print some and see for yourself. You can also press the images firm against the glass to see.

Also try different brands and thickness. I am not sure if I understood correctly but someone seems to have posted that there are tracing papers for inkjet printers but I have not tried them. I've tried canson, gateway, rotring, staedtler, and others. I think some tracing paper has vellum. Some brands seems to be better than others. I often use 80/85gsm but sometimes use heavy 112gsm paper.

If you examine the prints closely and carefully, you will also notice some almost microscopic rough edges so don't expect transparency quality prints especially with a high detail design. However, there are many images that can be printed on tracing paper for screen printing use and the screen printed results will still be fine.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

All right ill be sure to check it out


----------



## geniussuineg (Sep 21, 2010)

I use I think it's called Casey's Translucency -- It says better than vellum on the box. It worked really good w/ my Epson printer.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

I use an HP Deskjet Inkjet printer with vellum and I get a fantastic result. When possible, I print on vellum using 100% cmyk for each print color for a nice opaque print. I expose the screens using a 500 watt halogen lamp for 10 mins and I get a good sharp screen.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Whoah 10 minutes!I would be anxious waiting that long.How far apart is the light to the frame?


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

You could look into a 250w mercury lamp. The lamp and the socket(receptacle) cost just a fraction higher than a halogen worklamp here. Needs warm up of maybe 10 minutes but I expose image immediately. It takes 2-2:30 min for the 1st image to expose(about 20inches distance). About 1-1:30min for the 2nd image and a fraction lower for the 3rd-4th. Most of my prints are 1-3 colors so I don't know how long the exposure will take when fully warmed up. A fully warmed up light source will give you better control over your exposure though.


----------



## Ribcage (Nov 4, 2010)

6Sensetense said:


> Whoah 10 minutes!I would be anxious waiting that long.How far apart is the light to the frame?


About 18 inches. You could expose quicker with a stronger light source. Either way, the vellum works fine.


----------



## BroJames (Jul 8, 2008)

A stronger halogen light source may be too hot for the film transparency and the mesh. 

Exposure times depends on the type and brand of the emulsion, thickness of the coating, mesh count and color, etc. I now use mercury lamp and have not used a stouffer on halogen lamps but I am inclined to believe the brand of the halogen tube also has an effect on the exposure time too. At 18" I use to expose in 4-5 minutes with a 500w halogen.


----------



## Braininfo (Nov 27, 2010)

Okay ill be testing. I have to have the time just right


----------

